# Lice/mite spray safe?



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

The other day I picked up a spray ''bird bath'' for pet birds to help rid the feather lice(the long brown bugs) in my birds. Its by Hagen/Living World and is a pressurised canned spray. Is something like this safe for pigeons, or am I better off using Ivermectin?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

DanceBiscuit, if it's the product below, it seem fine. Just make sure you put a towel over their face and spray well under the wing areas (all over too) and you should be good to go.

http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/birds/product.cfm?CAT=8&SUBCAT=816&PROD_ID=08821550010101

Karyn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DanceBiscuit said:


> The other day I picked up a spray ''bird bath'' for pet birds to help rid the feather lice(the long brown bugs) in my birds. Its by Hagen/Living World and is a pressurised canned spray. Is something like this safe for pigeons, or am I better off using Ivermectin?


Im not sure what product you bought, but it has been a long time since sprays were sold in a pressurized can. why do you think it will kill lice? They have NON aerosol bottles with lice/mite spray written right on it.


EDIT, sorry your in Canada, must have different products there.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

its a bath spray that says it kills lice and mites. Its the only thing the pet store here could get  I'm concerned about it getting into their eyes and injuring 'em...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DanceBiscuit said:


> its a bath spray that says it kills lice and mites. Its the only thing the pet store here could get  I'm concerned about it getting into their eyes and injuring 'em...


yeah, a non aerasole would be easier to use I would think, do you know what the product is made from? you can always order stuff from a pigeon site online.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I use a product "Bronco"--Its for Horses -Dogs-etc.
I get it at Tractor Supply
I use it to spray my pigeons and no Problems.
But then Again--I'm most likely useing the wrong Stuff.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

the ingredients listed are pyrethrins, technical piperonyl butoxide and n-octyl bicycloheptene dicarboximide (wow that would have been a mouthfull to say...)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can go to any feed and grain, or hardware store and buy Permethrin powder. Sevin 5% garden and poultry dust works fine. Use a cotton ball or small powder puff to get it where you need it. Just avoid the face. Works great and doesn't cost much. Don't know why they would put it in an aerosol.


----------

